# SH pass



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wooo hoooo, way to go! Congrats!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

WTG Team Cooper! Weather has been treacherous!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations !!


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Congratulations to the two of you!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations on your SH pass. 
Great photo!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

that is quite an accomplishment! Congratulations!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Congratulations to you and Cooper! He's gorgeous, by the way.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Yea! Congrats....that is a big one! I hope to have my first pass SH this spring...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Way to go!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations!! Hope you get number soon!


----------

